

Newscoop announces API for news apps and 4.0.2 release - AdamThomas
http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/newscoop/latestrelease/

======
migelek
To me Newscoop is a really strong Platform. I am sure that the fact it is also
opensource makes it very beneficial for the emerging democracies around the
world to get this powerful tool

